# Mk3 TT?



## Ikon66

????


----------



## eastwood1875

Ikon66 said:


> ????


Looks good so far although it's a vile colour


----------



## Shug750S

Is this the newest splinter group?


----------



## bobbobb

hope the roadster look better!


----------



## tt3600

So front end new, rear hints of MK1 TT (lights).


----------



## eastwood1875

I like the rear wheel arch - better than the current design imo

Looks less 'stuck on'


----------



## ZephyR2

Seems to sit quite a bit lower between the wheel arches which I like.
Don't worry eastwood1875 I'm sure they will do it in other colours too


----------



## eastwood1875

ZephyR2 said:


> Seems to sit quite a bit lower between the wheel arches which I like.
> Don't worry eastwood1875 I'm sure they will do it in other colours too


 :lol:


----------



## ChadW

Best 'image of what could be' I've seen so far. Don't like the colour but that sort of colour sells well in places like the US so not surprised it is being used, if it is genuine of course.


----------



## Ikon66

Got no idea if genuine or not, spotted on Facebook, looks plausible!! :?


----------



## .nayef

Would love if the side profile was this fluid and the interior had the LED Dashboard + Steering wheel of the Ultra Quattro, suitable evolution for the mk2.


----------



## ZephyR2

.nayef said:


> Would love if the side profile was this fluid and the interior had the LED Dashboard + Steering wheel of the Ultra Quattro, suitable evolution for the mk2.


Don't give them ideas about potential optional extras.


----------



## Blade_76

Very R8 ish I think - might be the new R4?


----------



## Ikon66

Blade_76 said:


> Very R8 ish I think - might be the new R4?


fair point


----------



## igotone

I'm liking that! Looks quite feasible too.


----------



## Nem

Think this is more likely.

Done on Friday by Fourtitude from the Audi concept car images released this week and heading for Detroit in the new year.

If you think what Audi did with the shooting brake for the MK2, this is very similar but just jacked up for the MK3.

If you look at the TT ish bits on it, the wheel arch line cutting into the bonnet, the TT style alloy fuel cap, the TT side skirts, the rear shoulders and tail light line...


----------



## Nem

Source and original pic:

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... t-drawing/

The new Audi show car - a *compact sports car* in a new look

https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... troit.html


----------



## genie_v1

Nem said:


> Think this is more likely.
> 
> Done on Friday by Fourtitude from the Audi concept car images released this week and heading for Detroit in the new year.
> 
> If you think what Audi did with the shooting brake for the MK2, this is very similar but just jacked up for the MK3.
> 
> If you look at the TT ish bits on it, the wheel arch line cutting into the bonnet, the TT style alloy fuel cap, the TT side skirts, the rear shoulders and tail light line...


Hmmmm- not liking that - too Scirocco-ish + the rings are going to be bonnet mounted, aren't they?


----------



## .nayef

Pretty sure Audi will not deviate radically from the current form. Besides we've already seen the spy shoots looks more 'baby R8' which is good to me.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

That concept is interesting - I saw the first image in this thread on this forum about 18 months ago!

The interior sketch of the new concept is very revealing IMO - check out the three round TT style air vents angled towards the driver (glad they've kept these!), look at the funky centre console design, the dash is clearly one of the new Audi style efforts in the same vein as the latest A3, look at the new TT steering wheel that we have seen already on the yellow Audi Quattro concept car, look at the instrument binnacle shape - if you look closely at previous pictures of the MKIII mule, this was the same (not the one that had the A3 dash - the other one that was following it), the instrument cluster/display is also aligned to that of the Quattro concept, that interior is very TT - this is it boys!


----------



## Patrizio72

Yuk, is it an RCZ?


----------



## Shug750S

fugly, especially the drawings showing an estate car

If it looks like this I'll look at the porker boxster next


----------



## eastwood1875

I'm not keen on the 2 last sketches or the 'swirl' car mule thing - although one sketch is of the proposed sports SUV I think. The 1st pic posted by the OP is nice though. The Cayman 981 in white with the 19''s looks fantastic :


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

eastwood1875 said:


> I'm not keen on the 2 last sketches or the 'swirl' car mule thing - although one sketch is of the proposed sports SUV I think. The 1st pic posted by the OP is nice though. The Cayman 981 in white with the 19''s looks fantastic :


Looks even better with 20"s! The new Cayman is a massive improvement over the old model, just as the new 991 is over the 997, in fact the 991 GT3 is probably the perfect car IMO - it's just awesome - words can't describe how awesome it is!

However, does this make the Cayman as nice as the TT though? I still think the TT is a far nicer car both inside and out. There isn't a question about it which is remarkable considering that the TT is out almost 7 years now while the Cayman is almost brand new - just think how the Mk3 will compare to it!

The thing with the Porsche though is the engine, the drive, the sound, the prestige - the fact that it is a thoroughbred sportscar, a non-compromising precision tool. But those are really its only selling points, and there are hefty negatives against them - the Cayman is so much more expensive than the TT, so much more expensive to run, much less fuel efficient, much harder to sell on, even more niche than the TT, and if the old model is anything to go by, a bit of a ticking time bomb regarding its well publicised and numerous serious engine problems (intermediate shaft bearing, crank seal and cylinder scoring) - stuff you just don't have to worry about with the TT - mine is almost 6 years old now and it just sailed through its MOT/NCT at the weekend, no problems at all - I booked it in on Friday and had it tested on Sunday - completely last minute test with no preparation and it just sailed through. If I owned a 6 year old Cayman I'd be dreading the test!

Having said that though, I seriously have the Porsche bug, but love the TT so much that I can't justify buying one! I'd have a 991 911 over almost anything though!


----------



## phope

Getting bored without a TT at the moment

I'm keeping a close eye on Mk3 news to see what happens


----------



## .nayef

You can pretty much see that the picture nem attached is the mk3. Just not the same roof

From this angle you can see that the body lines match.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

You'd have thought that they'd have gotten the little kink in the window line correct though in the sketch! The glass area is also too high in the drawing - I really hope they keep this at least as shallow as the MKII as I love that feature of the TT! Basically, the MKII was a real design masterpiece, and none of these drawings indicate that the MKIII is anything special which I refuse to believe - I think they've a really special R8 style design planned, and from speaking to my local dealer who has seen the actual proper pictures of the car, this is going to be the case - the MKIII is "much more like a mini R8" according to him!

That MKIII sketch looks like a cobbled together incoherent pile of rubbish - no way would Audi make that mistake with the next TT - its going to be really special! How have they kept its design a secret for so long with the launch so imminent?! That's the real question - nothing but idle speculation thus far! Nobody has an iota what it's gonna look like - even that mule was 1/3 MKII, 1/3 MKIII and about 1/3 Audi A3 with the A3 interior haha!


----------



## Patrizio72

Turning a TT into a mini R8 would be rather sad, bang goes the style and uniqueness of the TT


----------



## OllieTT

Patrizio72 said:


> Turning a TT into a mini R8 would be rather sad, bang goes the style and uniqueness of the TT


I agree. The TT needs to stay as unique as possible, that's what distinguishes it from the rest of the Audi range.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade_76

Patrizio72 said:


> Turning a TT into a mini R8 would be rather sad, bang goes the style and uniqueness of the TT


I agree, which is why I think its more than likely the R4 rather than a TT


----------



## Patrizio72

If anything some of the TT styling has been adopted by other models


----------



## steffan




----------



## steffan




----------



## steffan

Source TTS Freunde : http://www.tts-freunde.de/blog/index.ph ... -zuschnitt


----------



## eastwood1875

steffan said:


>


This ones pretty good

8)


----------



## Patrizio72

Yes that one looks a bit more like a progression which is what I would expect them to do, maybe not exactly like this but a progression nonetheless


----------



## genie_v1

eastwood1875 said:


> steffan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ones pretty good
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

I like the new tax disc holder (shame they'll not be needed soon)


----------



## .nayef

I bet this is what the final product will look like more or less. I wish who ever sketched that put in better wheels on the sketch  not those outdated mk2 wheels.


----------



## Alexjh

Looks like a BMW front, R8 middle and TT BUM (mix of MK2 and MK3.

I think its nothing like what the new one will look like.

:roll:

WHy new threads for more MK3 "IS IT"? pictures? why not use existing threads?


----------



## 90TJM

I wonder if the R4 will replace the TT?


----------



## ZephyR2

What is the point in commenting on a load of old pencil drawings from questionable sources which effectively show bugger all :-|


----------



## moro anis

Nothing since the start of the "new Mk3" posts a good 12 months ago have had any appeal IMO.


----------



## Templar

I think the grille will look very similar in shape being as other models in the group have adopted this look.


----------



## powerplay

I have a feeling the mk3 will sadly end up looking like any other Audi from 100ft away.

I just hope when they give it the RS treatment they return to the old school RS4 style enhancements.


----------



## Templar

Probably be sometime after release date of the mk3 before the RS makes a showing. I imagine that the first wave will be over priced base models with expensive options. Maybe we could do a light hearted thread named 'guess the satnav price on the TT mk3'. Then again there might even be 3 versions of the satnav option. Satnav/mmi, satnav plus and satnav high c/w Google maps.

Just speculating but bet it won't be far off.


----------



## Nem

ZephyR2 said:


> What is the point in commenting on a load of old pencil drawings from questionable sources which effectively show bugger all :-|


You must have missed the link of some of the above then being Audi itself:

https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... troit.html

:-*


----------



## Piker Mark

I think the biggest clue is just to sit in a new S3 as most of that will be in the mk3 TT. I just hope they keep the satnav screen in the dash and not in your field of view. I had a new S3 SB S tronic for a day last week, VERY nice car but I did find it a bit off putting to have the screen where it was. Else I was tempted, horrible colour aside (estrol blue I think it was) a little bit quicker than my TTS and made a better noise too, which suprised me. Good omens for the new TTS as that'll have the same engine, etc and being lighter, will be even quicker  Just when the flip are Audi going to announce the mk3?????????????? so I can order a mk3 TTS


----------



## Patrizio72

Whichever way it goes sadly I fear my current TT will be my last, a combination of moving home and other family commitments means I will probably have my 2 seater for another year or two at most then back to a family car  boohoo


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Patrizio72 said:


> Whichever way it goes sadly I fear my current TT will be my last, a combination of moving home and other family commitments means I will probably have my 2 seater for another year or two at most then back to a family car  boohoo


Boo hoo indeed, I'd better enjoy it too before any grandchildren come along!!


----------



## sawda

The one thing I would like to see on the mk3 is some wider wheel arches for the rs version, as see in the rs4. Ok well it's not the only thing but I just think it will look cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whichever way it goes sadly I fear my current TT will be my last, a combination of moving home and other family commitments means I will probably have my 2 seater for another year or two at most then back to a family car  boohoo
> 
> 
> 
> Boo hoo indeed, I'd better enjoy it too before any grandchildren come along!!
Click to expand...

Don't worry, grandchildren can fit in the back of a coupe.


----------



## Nyxx

Patrizio72 said:


> Whichever way it goes sadly I fear my current TT will be my last, a combination of moving home and other family commitments means I will probably have my 2 seater for another year or two at most then back to a family car  boohoo


The RS6 with suit you sir!


----------



## TTsdsgomg

have to say i dont really like the new interior


----------



## Templar

TTsdsgomg said:


> have to say i dont really like the new interior


As posted previously, that's the A3 interior. I doubt the new TT will share the same dash.


----------



## lude219

One thing that sticks out to me the most on that interior shot...was that nokia-like phone in the console pocket. If the car is of any indication like the phone, it'll be built like a rock, simple and will handle the corners like a "snake" (let's see if anyone catch the reference)


----------



## Nem

On the spot 90 degree turns until you finally run into yourself, lol


----------



## lude219

Nem said:


> On the spot 90 degree turns until you finally run into yourself, lol


 Or crash into yourself while doing donuts


----------



## powerplay

If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:


----------



## bobclive22

Latest spy shot, taken in late evening.


----------



## Templar

bobclive22 said:


> Latest spy shot, taken in late evening.


Back to the future but available in new colours 8)


----------



## Jokester

90TJM said:


> I wonder if the R4 will replace the TT?


Does look like the current TT style is morphing into a mini R8, whilst the replacement Mk3 TT is looking much more like the original model of TT.


----------



## .nayef

bobclive22 said:


> Latest spy shot, taken in late evening.


Go home mk1, You're drunk! :roll:


----------



## Templar

Haha :lol:


----------



## TTSam

.nayef said:


> bobclive22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest spy shot, taken in late evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Go home mk1, You're drunk! :roll:
Click to expand...

LOL!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jokskilove

powerplay said:


> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:


Too.. Many... Buttons....

I think those interiors are moving in the wrong direction. I rather like the mk2 interior, not too much crap to click


----------



## .nayef

jokskilove said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too.. Many... Buttons....
> 
> I think those interiors are moving in the wrong direction. I rather like the mk2 interior, not too much crap to click
Click to expand...

I agree the aventador/huracan interior suits those cars perfectly as it reminds you of fighter jets and such, but on the TT I like the simple sports car interior especially when speced with NAV/Ext Leather/LED package. For an interior from 2006 it has aged remarkably well compared to the last gen SLK & Boxster and does not look significantly outdated compared to the current iteration of those cars. I hope the mk3 interior will be one that's simple but sophisticated and ages well!


----------



## ZephyR2

jokskilove said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too.. Many... Buttons....
> 
> I think those interiors are moving in the wrong direction. I rather like the mk2 interior, not too much crap to click
Click to expand...

Too many buttons and too many angled lines. Looks very dated to me. In fact it reminds me of something from Thunderbirds.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

ZephyR2 said:


> jokskilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too.. Many... Buttons....
> 
> I think those interiors are moving in the wrong direction. I rather like the mk2 interior, not too much crap to click
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too many buttons and too many angled lines. Looks very dated to me. In fact it reminds me of something from Thunderbirds.
Click to expand...

centre console looks similar to latest Ford Fiesta... Gutted for the Lambo owner that reads this comment :lol:


----------



## wkhkelvin

jokskilove said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too.. Many... Buttons....
> 
> I think those interiors are moving in the wrong direction. I rather like the mk2 interior, not too much crap to click
Click to expand...

Then you should like this:


----------



## Patrizio72

bobclive22 said:


> Latest spy shot, taken in late evening.


OMG I must get one once its released


----------



## powerplay

Lol yes the Lambo does have too many buttons and angles I agree (although in this car it does mirror the exterior somewhat), I was actually meaning more about the dashpod, I want full TFT customizable display, dials are so last century


----------



## kevin34




----------



## .nayef

Looks like they are going the A7/A8 direction with the headlights. I hope there are more changes because it looks like they only did the rear end and the front end. Looks less curvy on the sides.


----------



## twocati

Wow...I'm sure it will have superior LED technology for the head/tailights however the new rear reminds me of the Chevorlet Camaro and the front doesn't appeal to me..I hope it looks better in person..


----------



## davelincs

How many versions of the mk3 have we seen upto now?


----------



## spike

To Be fair, look how different versions there are of the Mk2.

Certainly my S-Line bumpers are different from normal, as I believe the RS has a different body kit to standard too.


----------



## Blade_76

Looks to similar to MkII, I'd be disappointed if that was it. :?


----------



## ZephyR2

Blade_76 said:


> Looks to similar to MkII, I'd be disappointed if that was it. :?


I think that's the closest of all the pics we've seen to what it will actually be like. Its the german way of doing things though - evolution rather revolution. 
I still have problems telling one Golf from another


----------



## Patrizio72

The main differences will be on the inside


----------



## ZephyR2

Patrizio72 said:


> The main differences will be on the inside


The main differences will be invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## Alexjh

ZephyR2 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be invisible to the naked eye.
Click to expand...

Main difference will be higher price and bragging rights on Internet forum that you have the new model, for a few months at least.... And saying how dated the older models now look,

Lol

Happy with my RS roadster,


----------



## Blake.

Front end really reminds me of the new Lexus IS, not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Those pictures show a car with styling encompassing all of the cues seen on the most recent test mule shots - a very good job indeed - every detail is there apart from the LED TT shaped DRLs in the headlights which we know the mark III will have. However, if this is the new TT I will be very disappointed. It is far too generic Audi in appearance and completely lacks the cohesive and perfect fluidity of the Mark II's beautiful lines.


----------



## mr pee

Alexjh said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Main difference will be higher price and bragging rights on Internet forum that you have the new model, for a few months at least.... And saying how dated the older models now look,
> 
> Lol
> 
> Happy with my RS roadster,
Click to expand...

I don't know about bragging right on a forum if they have a mk3 section it might turn out to be a lonely place for a while lol


----------



## Patrizio72

Alexjh said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Main difference will be higher price and bragging rights on Internet forum that you have the new model, for a few months at least.... And saying how dated the older models now look,
> 
> Lol
> 
> Happy with my RS roadster,
Click to expand...

Well I didn't bother stating that because it was obvious :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

ZephyR2 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences will be invisible to the naked eye.
Click to expand...

Better put some clothes on my eyeballs then!


----------



## Templar

The overall technology of the car will be improved massively as the current TT is running the oldest technology in the entire Audi range. The dealer told me this Friday that the mk3 TT will use the technology as used in the new A3 range so I would imagine pop up nav/infotainment system ect to be one of the obvious. As for the looks, i like it, going by the shown pic's, I like it albeit the family grille I'm not decided on.


----------



## .nayef

Templar said:


> The overall technology of the car will be improved massively as the current TT is running the oldest technology in the entire Audi range. The dealer told me this Friday that the mk3 TT will use the technology as used in the new A3 range so I would imagine pop up nav/infotainment system ect to be one of the obvious. As for the looks, i like it, going by the shown pic's, I like it albeit the family grille I'm not decided on.


Agreed on the dated technology, I was shocked when I got inside my TT initially (showroom car). I couldn't believe an audi would have no Colored screen (it had symphony), no optical parking sensors or option for front sensors for that matter, etc...But I liked the drive (ASF makes it so light) so I overlooked the outdated tech


----------



## Patrizio72

I was amazed at the technology im my MK2, auto lights, auto wipers, parking sensors, heated seats, memory car slots, satnav etc... that was coming from a 1999 Peugeot 205 though :lol:


----------



## mwad

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Those pictures show a car with styling encompassing all of the cues seen on the most recent test mule shots - a very good job indeed - every detail is there apart from the LED TT shaped DRLs in the headlights which we know the mark III will have. However, if this is the new TT I will be very disappointed. It is far too generic Audi in appearance and completely lacks the cohesive and perfect fluidity of the Mark II's beautiful lines.


We DONT know there will be the LED TT running lights. 
It's all speculation and nothing more at the moment


----------



## Patrizio72

mwad said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures show a car with styling encompassing all of the cues seen on the most recent test mule shots - a very good job indeed - every detail is there apart from the LED TT shaped DRLs in the headlights which we know the mark III will have. However, if this is the new TT I will be very disappointed. It is far too generic Audi in appearance and completely lacks the cohesive and perfect fluidity of the Mark II's beautiful lines.
> 
> 
> 
> We DONT know there will be the LED TT running lights.
> It's all speculation and nothing more at the moment
Click to expand...

Well said


----------



## datamonkey

This is in line with what I've heard the rear window shape will be like, i.e cut off and not at a point like the Mk2.

Seems plausible. I really like I hope the Mk3 as I'm holding out on a new car until it's been announced! :roll:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

mwad said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures show a car with styling encompassing all of the cues seen on the most recent test mule shots - a very good job indeed - every detail is there apart from the LED TT shaped DRLs in the headlights which we know the mark III will have. However, if this is the new TT I will be very disappointed. It is far too generic Audi in appearance and completely lacks the cohesive and perfect fluidity of the Mark II's beautiful lines.
> 
> 
> 
> We DONT know there will be the LED TT running lights.
> It's all speculation and nothing more at the moment
Click to expand...

We DO know. I have been told be an Audi dealer who saw the car in person that it has these, and if you look at the Audi West London thread the same very specific detail was confirmed by another source.


----------



## hugy

I do not like that front grill.
Let's hope it is not on the production model :x


----------



## kevin34

hugy said:


> I do not like that front grill.
> Let's hope it is not on the production model :x


Do you like more this one?


----------



## .nayef

kevin34 said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like that front grill.
> Let's hope it is not on the production model :x
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like more this one?
Click to expand...

Looks like an mk1 mated with an mk2.


----------



## mattdonns

powerplay said:


> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:


close enough??? - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=516706


----------



## .nayef

mattdonns said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close enough??? - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=516706
Click to expand...

Am I crazy in thinking the TT interior is more posh, it makes the lambo interior look...dare I say it OUTDATED.

But a lambo is a lambo


----------



## adamfive

http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/01/audi-tt-dash/

New cockpit display.


----------



## ZephyR2

.nayef said:


> mattdonns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the interior doesn't resemble this then I don't want one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close enough??? - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=516706
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I crazy in thinking the TT interior is more posh, it makes the lambo interior look...dare I say it OUTDATED.
Click to expand...

Well yes. I mean, I did say it looked like something from Thunderbirds


----------



## juniorbeep

very nice!

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11401076841 ... led-at-ces


----------



## Templar

kevin34 said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like that front grill.
> Let's hope it is not on the production model :x
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like more this one?
Click to expand...

This pic has a sort of Skoda look to the front end. .


----------



## jaybyme

Someone's done a bad photoshop lol


----------



## kevin34

Yes, very bad photoshop!
It's a TT with Transformer face...hahaha


----------



## BarrieB

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... 4-Audi-TT/


----------



## Blade_76

Thats a mkII isnt it? :lol:

If that is it, I would say its a disappointment. I'm reading that as the S and RS will be out from the start to, which would be a brave move. If the weight loss only gets the 0-60 down to 0.2, from 4.2 to 4.0 secs on the RS?? I'd be hoping sub 4 to be honest.


----------



## 90TJM

Should keep Mk 2 values up as most people wont notice the difference.


----------



## Vitalstatistix

90TJM said:


> Should keep Mk 2 values up as most people wont notice the difference.


Thank gawd for that cos I'm picking my new one up tomorrow!


----------



## Titan

So when is this supposed to be in the showrooms,around summer time or maybe bit earlier?


----------



## 90TJM

I expect it will be at the Geneva show.


----------



## Blade_76

90TJM said:


> I expect it will be at the Geneva show.


There's a rumour it may make an appearance at CES today.


----------



## OllieTT

Vitalstatistix said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should keep Mk 2 values up as most people wont notice the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank gawd for that cos I'm picking my new one up tomorrow!
Click to expand...

I picked mine up today. I hope your night isn't as sleepless as mine was last night.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan

90TJM said:


> I expect it will be at the Geneva show.


Excuse my ignorance but when is Geneva on?

Be interesting to see it in the flesh after the long wait


----------



## phil3012

Titan said:


> So when is this supposed to be in the showrooms,around summer time or maybe bit earlier?


Nobody knows for sure, but the guesses are late this year or early next.


----------



## mwad

MINI-TTGuy said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures show a car with styling encompassing all of the cues seen on the most recent test mule shots - a very good job indeed - every detail is there apart from the LED TT shaped DRLs in the headlights which we know the mark III will have. However, if this is the new TT I will be very disappointed. It is far too generic Audi in appearance and completely lacks the cohesive and perfect fluidity of the Mark II's beautiful lines.
> 
> 
> 
> We DONT know there will be the LED TT running lights.
> It's all speculation and nothing more at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We DO know. I have been told be an Audi dealer who saw the car in person that it has these, and if you look at the Audi West London thread the same very specific detail was confirmed by another source.
Click to expand...

Until Audi release the official images, EVERYTHING is speculation


----------



## phil3012

mwad said:


> Until Audi release the official images, EVERYTHING is speculation


Absolutely, having done some work with the car industry dealers aren't some superpower with inside knowledge. The odd one may have seen a preview at a special event but not the wider network.

To make a comparison does your local PC World know about the latest iPad or whatever before Apple announces it at their key note speech?

There was so much speculation on here about the facelift back in 2010 that never materialised.

The number of times I've gone in and known more than the dealer does about things, even like what colours are available. One dealer didn't even though they'd been a model year change and minor spec changes to the car I'd ordered until I told them!


----------



## Patrizio72

Amen


----------



## kevin34

Titan said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect it will be at the Geneva show.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but when is Geneva on?
Click to expand...

6-16 March 2014

http://www.salon-auto.ch/en


----------



## mwad

phil3012 said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Audi release the official images, EVERYTHING is speculation
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely, having done some work with the car industry dealers aren't some superpower with inside knowledge. The odd one may have seen a preview at a special event but not the wider network.
> 
> To make a comparison does your local PC World know about the latest iPad or whatever before Apple announces it at their key note speech?
> 
> There was so much speculation on here about the facelift back in 2010 that never materialised.
> 
> The number of times I've gone in and known more than the dealer does about things, even like what colours are available. One dealer didn't even though they'd been a model year change and minor spec changes to the car I'd ordered until I told them!
Click to expand...

Thank you for agreeing. 
Nicely said


----------



## LEO-RS

Blade_76 said:


> Thats a mkII isnt it? :lol:
> 
> If that is it, I would say its a disappointment. I'm reading that as the S and RS will be out from the start to, which would be a brave move. If the weight loss only gets the 0-60 down to 0.2, from 4.2 to 4.0 secs on the RS?? I'd be hoping sub 4 to be honest.


Current model is 0-100km/h in 4.1secs

With an additional 20hp and less weight, I would hope the 0-100km/h would come down to 3.8-3.9 (Great selling point if sub 4)

Chop another 0.2secs off those for the 0-60 times that are relevant for UK/US markets.

I hope to god you are right and the whole range is released together.


----------



## igotone

Interesting. The 20 bhp hike for the MK3 TTRS, would suggest a 400 bhp Plus version in due course if Audi stick with previous model releases.


----------



## Patrizio72

I was hoping for a 600 bhp version [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dannyboyz4

BarrieB said:


> http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Search-Results/First-Official-Pictures/CAR-Most-Wanted-of-2014-Audi-TT/


Fail. That's not it. CAR have got it wrong.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=256262&start=15

Check the dates in this thread. Oh, and the images.

No one outside of Audi HQ knows at this juncture. We'll have to wait. For now....


----------



## Arne

I think these are showing the correct internal "layout":

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/News/Searc ... -pictures/


----------



## kevin34

Not so bad this render...
But Scirocco rims?¿?


----------



## Templar

I definitely think Audi will do some LED trickery with the lights.


----------



## genie_v1

Sorry if it's a re-post

Cool video of the dash


----------



## eastwood1875

kevin34 said:


> Not so bad this render...
> But Scirocco rims?¿?


I'm liking the front end - looks angry 

Daz


----------



## bobclive22

Have the Chinese designed the seat.


----------



## f_laurens

when will be launch?


----------



## kevin34

f_laurens said:


> when will be launch?


In the Geneva International Motor Show, March 6 - 16, or before... :?:


----------



## tt3600

Has anyone tried ordering the TT-RS with their dealer assuming it will be out at the same time?

Would be interesting to see their reply....


----------



## tt3600

genie_v1 said:


> Sorry if it's a re-post
> 
> Cool video of the dash


This car is so ordered. When the rumour of the Lambo LCD dash was going to be in the TT l would never have believed it.


----------



## tt3600

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2015-aud ... to-1274829#photo-1274829


----------



## Dotti

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## XeNoN89

I was speaking about the MK3 to the guy who sold me my car at Audi yesterday, he said they were shown it last year and it looks very nice, he also said as far as he is awar at launch it will only be the Coupe available up to S-Line spec. Roadster, Black editions, TTS and TTRS will be relased over the next few years.


----------



## steffan

Photoshops found on the web 



















Source : http://designrm.wordpress.com/2014/01/2 ... di-tt-mk3/


----------



## egg1000

genie_v1 said:


> Sorry if it's a re-post
> 
> Cool video of the dash


I love the display, but those vents are vile. Really not a fan. 

I think the exterior changes are evolutionary and it still retains a lot of the visual appeal of the Mk1 and Mk2. Just more in line with the current trend of angularity around the light clusters. Hard to judge until its seen in the flesh.


----------



## kevin34

More pics in the snow...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

steffan said:


> Photoshops found on the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : http://designrm.wordpress.com/2014/01/2 ... di-tt-mk3/


Can't fault the colour!  :wink:


----------

